
Ask HN: What are your favorite variants on the “Now You have Two Problems” joke? - webmaven
Example:<p>Some people, when confronted with a problem, think “I know, I&#x27;ll use Machine Learning.” Now they have two problems.
======
hactually
Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use
multithreading". Nothhw tpe yawrve o oblems.

------
grimoald
Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use Java".
Now they have a ProblemFactory.

------
jjoe
Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll go Ask HN."
Now they have HN problems.

------
cleverprogramer
Some people, when confronted with a problem, think “I know, I'll use Regex.”
Now they have two problems.

------
unlikelymordant
I realise this is not what you asked, but I found some interesting history on
the topic:
[http://regex.info/blog/2006-09-15/247](http://regex.info/blog/2006-09-15/247)

~~~
proactivesvcs
I feel Friedl's book[1] on regex definitely deserves a shout-out. Strangely
easy to read and I found his methods made it easy to learn, too.

[1] [http://regex.info/book.html](http://regex.info/book.html)

------
bradcomp
Definitely this xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1171/](https://xkcd.com/1171/)

~~~
dwd
or [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

------
brudgers
_A programmer has an AI interface problem. The programmer decides to use
natural language processing. Now they have two problems._

[I am probably biased]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12692180#12692500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12692180#12692500)

------
proactivesvcs
I tend to use: s/two/at least two/

------
danschumann
I had money problems so I started a business :)

------
kristianp
Javascript?

~~~
balazsdavid987
Please elaborate.

~~~
k__
They mean, JavaScript solved all their problems.

It's one of those anti-jokes. ;)

